
BlizzCon 2020 Cancelled - haunter
https://blizzcon.com/en-us/news/23434523
======
fareesh
Should do a virtual one and call it "Don't you guys have phones?"

~~~
Jare
That was pretty cruel if it's a reference to the Diablo mobile game ruckus a
couple years back.

~~~
identity0
It is, and it’s pretty funny

~~~
weego
It's hilarious how desperate they were for any scrap of product to announce.
18 months+ later and still not a hint of a go live date. I'd not be surprised
if Blizzcon stops being annual

~~~
sylens
That may have something to do with just how much time it takes to develop new
AAA games these days, but you would hope with more live service games that
they could do more regular, smaller content drops

~~~
kroltan
As far as I understand the mobile Diablo was supposed to be contracted out to
another company (Netease). Said company also has a - let's put it this way -
_very similar game_ already on the market.

So I guess it's even more surprising there haven't been any further news since
then.

Unless of course, they pivoted the project, to provide a PC version or a
different game altogether.

------
MaximumMadness
There's been a ton of talk around virtual convention start-ups and software,
but part of me worries what's going to happen to traditional "cons" like
BlizzCon.

Much of the innovation is around business/networking, with the exception of
organized Discord activities (which dont scale well), its tough for me to
imagine an alternative to attending a BlizzCon or PAX in person.

~~~
coldpie
I don't think they're permanently gone. Assuming it becomes safe to have large
gatherings sometime, they'll come back. You're right that there isn't a way to
duplicate that environment online.

~~~
SpicyLemonZest
Although there are some independent conferences that I'm concerned might
simply not survive a disruption of a year or two. If SXSW doesn't happen in
2021, they'll surely go bankrupt, and I don't know how easy it'll be to just
spin back up in 2022.

------
Royalaid
Unsurprising but still sad to see it be officially cancelled. Having gone the
last few years and growing up on Blizzard's games it does feel slowly like
Blizzard is losing their way and this kind of throws salt in the wound, not
that anyone is to blame for this particular situation.

~~~
grawprog
>it does feel slowly like Blizzard is losing their way

Blizzard lost their way on the day they were purchased by Activision. They've
been a hollow shell of their former selves since then. The quality and passion
of their older games is gone and everything they pump out is a way to milk
money from customers. Everything from releasing individual campaigns for
StarCraft 2 as standalone titles, to diablo 3's launch nonsense, to the
ridiculous phone diablo nonsense. Not to mention just milking the utter fuck
out of WoW for well over a decade.

~~~
carpetfizz
Overwatch was a great post-Activision game. Overwatch 2 on the other
hand...seems like a blatant cash grab.

We don't know much about it, but it seems like it's introducing new heroes,
maps, and new abilities for existing heroes. Maybe that's enough to warrant a
"2" in the title, but it sure doesn't feel like it at the moment.

~~~
grawprog
I have to be honest, i've never tried overwatch and kind of forget it exists,
but i just looked it up and it does look pretty fun.

I dunno I grew up with blizzard. One of the earliest PC games I remember
playing was Warcraft, I still remember being blown away when I seen that box
in the computer store. I just devoured the manual the whole way home. I've
been addicted to most of their games up through Warcraft 3, I sort of skipped
the wow phase. But, all of the sequels i've tried and just the press stuff
with blizzard i've kept up with has just left me feeling meh towards them.

------
lol_jono
I don't think we will be missing out on anything. Blizzard has been creatively
bankrupt for a few years now.

------
ehsankia
Yet TwitchCon which is before Blizzcon has yet to be officially canceled.

------
pcdoodle
Free hong kong!

------
tossAfterUsing
convenient, since they were going to have a lot of blowback from their HK
stance.

